# this is my year of rebatching



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Any suggestions would be appreciated. Ive got them separated into light and dark colors (yes I have that many screw ups) I do cut them into chunks and make embeds but cant think of anything else other than melt them down and get red-brown goo. thanks, Dorit


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I need to do this as well. Have a batch saved that I only put half the lye water into and I realized it as I was pouring it into the mold. Been saving it as my 'tester' for rebatching. LOL Then I have a bunch of odds & ends I thought I'd try it with. Oh, and a really pretty blue and white batch that I forgot to add the fragrance to. First and last time I've ever done that. LOL


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Ugly soaps make WONDERFUL felted soaps as long as they smell nice, and just about any soap can be grated up into laundry soap powder...much easier than rebatching everything that's for sure! My powdered laundry soap has started to move so well that I realized today that I am OUT and had to order another 50 pound bag of washing powder and another of baking soda. It took a while to start moving. I still do liquid but it's ugly and not that many people buy it.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

When doing the embeds into other soap batches, do the lye heaviness cook out of the embeds?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No. You have to recook lye heavy soap with more butters and oils. Do not use it as shreds or embeds. Vicki


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

So true, Anita!


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks! Vicki, glad that I had asked. Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Anita, where do you get 50 lbs of washing soda? Borax? Baking soda?

Vicki/NC


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

:yeahthat


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I order it from what we call the "Amish Store" in Madison Heights, (Anderson's) Va. I have never gotten the washing soda or baking soda anywhere else to compare the price but for 50 pounds of baking soda it's $25.09 and 50 pounds of washing soda is $47.24. I used to trade soap for supplies, but I didn't need as many supplies as they needed soap so I guess I have to pay for it this time.  

If someone else has a better price, I'd get it from them. Just seems like heavy freight items so I was hoping I'm saving on shipping.


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

Anita,

Thank you very much for the info.

Vicki/NC


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I find 50# bags of borax, washing soda, baking soda, etc, at the same chemical supply place (local) where I buy my lye. You can also get baking soda (sodium bicarbonate) at feed stores in 50# bags. I wouldn't use it for cooking, but for something like bath bombs or laundry soap, I would think it would be fine. What I've found is Arm & Hammer, just in enormous bags.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

We cannot get large amounts of lye anywhere near here that I've found. The lady at Andersons is very helpful and is going to check on getting lye because she says other people ask for it. I told her what I pap for it so she could get an idea of what price range I was looking for to make it worth a trip to her store.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I also get 50 pounds of bicarb, Arm and Hammer from the feed store. It's the exact same product just in bags, I don't use alot of baking soda anymore not eating wheat, but I would use it in the house, why not?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

My concern with the feed store Arm & Hammer for food use was simply how it was stored at the feed store.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Maybe because of our humidity down here, but ours comes like sacks of lye does. And outer bag, but the actual product is in a plastic bag inside the outer one. So unless it was punctured, what the outside of the sack looks like is moot. And have you ever been to a grocery warehouse where all products come from....OMG disgusting!!! I would eat off the floor at my feed store before I would them! Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ah, ours is not in sacks like lye. Just a paper feedsack type. Our restaurant supply warehouse place is pretty nice, actually, but I don't know about further on up the chain.


----------

